# Success with chick feeding



## DivaMamaBird (Mar 2, 2018)

Hello all, as anyone had success in feeding baby chicks at one week old after parents abandoned chick without the chick developing sour crop. Will a chick always get it and what can be done to prevent it? Will a heat lamp be sufficient to keep the chick warm in a aquarium and is humdity still important at that age? Thanks


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I fed a one week old chick and it did fine. It died from other circumstances not because of the feeding. They don't have to develop sour crop but the formula has to be the right consistency for the age and the right temp. You have to let the crop empty before feeding again. Adding the spice remedy to the formula can definitely help. 

As for the heat lamp, you can make a home brooder. I believe there is some info on it in the sticky library I'm just not 100% sure.


----------



## DivaMamaBird (Mar 2, 2018)

Thanks Roxy, I will be hopefully be adopting a newborn week old cockatiel chick, the person is retiring from breeding cockatiels and selling the rest of her breeder birds because she is getting older and tired. She is teaching me how to feed my chick for health reasons she is giving me the chick sooner than expected because of health issues and the parents are no longer feeding it and one chick already died. She will help me as needed but she can no longer do the feedings and has removed all of her nesting boxes. This chick is from the same clutch from the previous eggs I was given before. I already set up a homemade brooder for chicks I thought I was going to get from my cockatiels. I was hoping she could keep the little chick longer but for emergency reasons she asked for me to take it early. I will post pics when all settled. She showed me how to make the formula and temp. I want this chick to be ok my last shot of having a baby cockatiel now I am nervous.


----------



## Nat_22 (Mar 6, 2018)

Aww divamamabird how exciting do you have the chick yet, I’m hoping that it goes really well for you that is going to be tough going in the beginning but so rewarding, hoping it all goes well please keep me updated.x


----------



## DivaMamaBird (Mar 2, 2018)

Hello Nat22, I was super excited and nervous, and was able to feed and care for the little one my mother in law is a breeder of cockatiels for over thirty years and training me how to care for and feed the babies. This little one I was going to name Hope, tearfully the chick died yesterday afternoon. I was concerned because it was not pooping and belly was turning colors. Plus it was only four days old, the parents had abandoned both babies. My mother in law is selling the the rest of her birds except for one in the process of nesting. I have given up taking care of newborn chicks it is way too stressful the whole process. I will keep you updated, going to check out a breeder I bought sunny from. Thank you for asked very much appreciated.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I'm so sorry. Cockatiel chicks are just so hard to keep alive at that young age. I tried the breeding thing too and found that it was just too stressful and not for me.


----------



## Nat_22 (Mar 6, 2018)

Aww divamamabird I’m so sorry, they are super tiny at that age it’s such a tough job raising them, I realise I’ve been super lucky with mine which I’m so thankful for as I don’t think I’d be able to hand feed them and it’s heartbreaking when it doesn’t end well.
It’s such a shame your not near me I’d of happily given you one of my little ones.


----------



## DivaMamaBird (Mar 2, 2018)

Thank both so much, coming here helps alot. My husband was about to cry when he saw me cry because he also helped with the care and me staying up all night with the feedings. It hurts a bit more because we also experienced these losses on a personal level so when it extends to the loss of breeding and being disappointed it now time for me to call it quits after four years of trying the sadness is now to much for me. But at least I had the tiny little time to experience it one more time. Thanks so much for your care. Thank you Nat22 if we lived closer I would surely love it like one of my kids.


----------



## Nat_22 (Mar 6, 2018)

It’s such an emotional rollercoaster isn’t it doesn’t matter what age we are emotionally invested in them and it hurts when it doesn’t end the way we want. I would of happily sent you one knowing how loved it would be.x


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss :frown:


----------



## DivaMamaBird (Mar 2, 2018)

Hello guys thank you all for your support. My poor tiels are taking it better than me, I did remove the nest box and started hormone control but the breeding is too strong for them, they are still mating and found another egg in their water, I had to put the nestbox back in the cage and put the egg in there, I wish they stop trying now. She will continue to lay the eggs everywhere. I wish I can stop it but it but it look like they will continue this pattern. Maybe one day but who knows. Thanks for all the help full advice.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Have you tried 24 hours of light instead of the long nights? It's supposed to work the same but work for birds that don't seem to respond to the long nights. It would take about two weeks to take effect. Can't hurt to try that instead.


----------



## DivaMamaBird (Mar 2, 2018)

Hi Roxy, no I have not tried the 24 light, will still try the dark though. So far she just laid the one egg this clutch, hopefully she is getting tired. It seems like it gives them something to do, they look like they both just like sleeping in the nest now. Sunny is still eating her mineral block and cuttlebone. So that's good.


----------

